# Are my albino cory eggs fertile?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, so my albino corys layed eggs in my Community tank...I managed to save 2...Its 2 days after I saved them, they are clear with a white tiny body (I think) in the middle....Do you think they are fertile?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

unfertilized eggs almost always go opaque white in a few days


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

And it moves from time to time but I don't see it move...I am not in my room most of the day but maybe 5-7 times after I wake up to when I fall asleep. So fertile? Unfertile?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Can you see eyes?


----------

